# AN/VSS's Duel & Tank Lights Tangle, Who Wins?



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

Finally got enough batteries and all cables made so I can run the VSS-1 and VSS-3 together. They tangled tonight. Who won?? (Again, my cam allows a max of 1 second exposure so use the pics for a relative comparison because the beams are much brighter and impressive in-person.

Hey Billness, your cable works!! I'll ship it out next week. Now I gotta make 46 more solder joints for myself!

Which one is which? Guess before you scroll. 






Shot from underneath the beams looking out.





Shot from underneath the beams looking back.

The rest you can tell which one is which. Did you guess right?





Lights are 7 feet apart, shot centered between them.





I thought I was running 3 lights for a moment.





Proof that two beams combined are brighter than one.





The soldiers before battle.





Their profile shot.





Last minute refueling.





Power connection setup for the -3. Need a cart. The shrink tubing I used, is
actually cloth, not plastic. It shrinks just like the plastic does but it remains
the same cloth texture and flexibility when shrunk. Thanks Larry for the 
quick-disconnect welding cable connectors idea. They work great.





Their backside.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Tank Lights Tangle, Who Wins?*

WOW! 

Nice shots BVH, if I had known you were going to do this I may have done a night ride to the top of the Verdugo's and got some shots from there.

Maybe we can coordinate that some time  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Sway (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Tank Lights Tangle, Who Wins?*

Nice beam shots, I'm sure your neighbors are just as thrilled! 

“Honey I think a tank, make that two of them just parked next door” 



Later
Kelly


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Tank Lights Tangle, Who Wins?*

That sounds like fun MTbkndad. You can be my police helicopter lookout from up there. I need to get those pilots over to the house to see the lights and talk with me so they are not alarmed or think I am trying to light them up. Let me know when you're gonna be up there next. Surprisingly, there is practically no side-spill. You probably wouldn't know they're on unless you look up. I'm amazed. They are SUPER collimated.

Did you guys guess which was which? The camera tells the story but in-person, its very difficult to tell the difference by looking at the beams.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Tank Lights Tangle, Who Wins?*

The next time I am at your house I will see which towers I can see from there and that will tell me where to ride to get to the top of the mountain with the best view.

I almost called you this week about getting together for some spotlight lightbox readings and lux at 37.5 feet measurements. I think you had more fun with these tank lights :thumbsup: :bow: .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, those 48 soldering operations we sooo much fun! In fact, soo much fun, I'm gonna do it again!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 15, 2007)

I was just reading some interesting information about the AN/VSS-3. Apparently it was a military helicoptor light. So this was a tank light vs helicoptor light duel  .

If anybody had more info I would love to read it.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

That is so coincidental! I was reading the same thing about a couple of hours ago after doing a general WEB search on "VSS-3". But it actually started out on the M60 tank, I believe or maybe another tank. In the mid 60's, they were using something called the Helicopter Illumination System (Lightning Bug-Firefly) which consisted of 7, C-123 landing lights kind of "wired/held" together. Then they went to the VSS-3.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 15, 2007)

BVH said:


> That is so coincidental! I was reading the same thing about a couple of hours ago after doing a general WEB search on "VSS-3". But it actually started out on the M60 tank, I believe or maybe another tank. In the mid 60's, they were using something called the Helicopter Illumination System (Lightning Bug-Firefly) which consisted of 7, C-123 landing lights kind of "wired/held" together. Then they went to the VSS-3.



:thinking: I think we read the same article. I thought the (Lightning Bug-Firefly) looked really interesting. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave: :sleepy:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL! OK, that display of lumen power takes the cake. You need to call National Geographic back and have them do a PROPER show just on those lights. You have to get some longer exposure images...those just don't do it justice.

To top this, someone is gonna have to buy one of those commercial spotlights. I wonder how that compares to this 110V AC line at this site...or their 220V SC1-4000


----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the different mounting techniques. 
Norm


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

Do I get an "A" in "improvisation" for the VSS-3 mounting system? :nana:

I'll have something much more refined in the not-to-distant future.


----------



## billhess (Jun 15, 2007)

The pictures do not tell all of the story. Please tell us about it. which one shines farther? which one is brighter? close up and far away. how much brighter, 25% 50%. which one get hotter, runs smoother? tell us what you think.


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

I walked about 300 feet to the side of the beams and to me, both beams ended at the exact same point in the sky. This really surprised me. I thought there would at least be a little difference in the throw. To my eye, I could not see any difference in brightness between the two beams. The VSS -1 beam was a little fatter around than the -3 (I'm refering to after the two VSS-1 beams converge and beyond) The VSS-1 is the right beam in pic one and the left beam in pic 2 so it is definitely the brighter of the two but again, I could not see it. I ran the lights for about 7 minutes total. Touching the outside of the cases, the -3 was just a bit warmer. Both fans stopped when I turned the lights off but the -3's fan came back on about a minute later. The -1's fan did not. It was probably 60 - 65 degrees ambient. The -3's fan is a little quieter than the -1's fan. I'm really amazed at how similar their lighting performance is given 1.2 KW difference in power consumption - 2.2 KW VSS-1 and 1.0 KW VSS-3. It just does not seem right to have similar performance with that huge difference in power consumption. I expected at least a visible difference and actually more. I really like the spread beam of the -3. There's something memorizing about it. I love the -3 for it's performance in a very "small" package but I also like the -1 because it's a MONSTER and looks the part. So I love them both equally. My recommendation??? I'm sticking to the official CPF motto: GET THEM BOTH!


----------



## modamag (Jun 15, 2007)

Bob, 

Luv the setup. Amazing beamshot. :twothumbs
So the old school is right! VSS-1 rule!

Twice the power ~= 70% intensity increase ~= 23% brightness increase


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

Jonathan, technically correct but not much, if any difference to the eye.


----------



## ShortArc (Jun 15, 2007)

Bob,
Excellent job!!! 
It would be interesting to see the two beams aimed at something a given distance away.
Willem.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 15, 2007)

ShortArc said:


> Bob,
> Excellent job!!!
> It would be interesting to see the two beams aimed at something a given distance away.
> Willem.



That could be arranged and would look even better if I was at the top of the mountain shooting the shot toward BVH's house.
WOW an excuse to go on a night mtb ride and play with lights all at once,
oh yeah  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

There are no local laws that prohibit me from using the lights. Only typical nuisance codes apply. As long as I'm not shining it at someone, a house, a car etc. I'm OK. But the FAA is another thing. That's why I want to get the Police pilots over here to get them on board that I'm responsible and am not going to be lighting them up. I have a pilots license and work for the same company as they do and have someone that knows us both so it's just a matter of getting it done. It is somewhat difficult to shoot straight at a target without lighting up a car or part of a house or something. I'd feel better driving about a half mile to a point low in the hills that will allow me to shoot up to the top of the hills and some relay buildings/towers. I need to get the VSS-1 secured with struts on the trailer before I tow it and I'd like to have my -3 mount. So in the somewhat near future, I hope to do a much better shootout and have a better camera and photographer along, right Mtbkndad?

I should add that the copter is up from dark until 11:30 or so each and every night and they are always within 1-3 miles of my location. That is why I am focused on this issue so much. Two weeks ago, I had it on and saw them coming my direction at about 3/4 mile. I blacked out the light and they ended up making a B-line for me. Once overhead, they lit up my back yard for about 10 seconds but only as they were turning 90 degrees to fly somewhere else. They didn't even make one circle. I said this before; I think/hope they were trying to tell me that "theirs" is better than mine, so to speak. Someone else was listening on the police frequency and they did not call in the incident. So who knows, maybe I'm concerned about nothing.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 15, 2007)

BVH,

I got an idea, how about if you contacted your local PD while you are at work and will be calling from another city phone and ask about meeting the helicopter pilots. Your you could go to the PD with your business card and ask to meet them and tell them you would like to show them your equipment.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:

Added section-
PS. When you are ready, just let me know and I will be glad to go and shoot the lights and beams. Dinner will be on me for the priveledge of being able to see these things up close. Now I am really regretting not getting in on the tank light purchase :hairpull: . Oh well, funds have been tight this year and MBC is coming up again soon. 

Second added section-
I still really do want to get a shot of your lights from the top of the mountain looking down at your house.
I will give you a call about when we could coordinate that. Maybe some time next week.
I figure I could get to the top of the mountain and then call you. I would have my X1 so I could make my position quite visible. I may be in your area on the weekend and might drive by your house just to see what peaks are line of sight with your location.


----------



## BVH (Jun 15, 2007)

Mtbkndad, if you're close by over the weekend, stop by to see them up close. We're not doing anything and will be home all weekend. The Burbank pilots are not there right now and might be on duty later on. Will try again.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats on being 1st! :bow: 

I have a pic of a 'Nam long body Huey with a VSS-3 (not 3A) mounted next to a GE minigun in the door, and there are accounts of their use on line. Sorry for the lack of links. I think they were improvised, as I have never seen any info on helicopter mounts, but have part#'s for the M60 and M448(?) mount kits in the manuals I have.

(O.T? I made and tried the drill fixture today and it needs changes.  ) 

Larry


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 15, 2007)

BVH,

I google mapped your street and I believe the tower at the top of my favorite night ride will put me nearly line of sight with your house.
I will call you when I am in the area tomorow.
It would be great to be able to see those lights in person.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 15, 2007)

I wondered about that being an FAA restriction, since on a practical basis it would have the same effect on wiping out a pilots night vision as the laser restrictions.

Do you think those special event/party/sales promo mega searchlights have to get an FAA variance everytime they use them?


----------



## billhess (Jun 16, 2007)

see page 8 


dot.ca.gov/hq/planning/aeronaut/documents/EnforcementAeronautics.pdf


----------



## BVH (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you Billness. At least I know the letter of the law now.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you billhess! I too live close to an airport. I love playing with my HIDs, but I don't want to interfere with the pilots (especially when they're landing!) So whenever I see a plane approaching, I quickly kill the light (which isn't the greatest for my HIDs, since I sometimes have to turn them off before they've fully warmed up.)

This manual really helps. I sincerely hope I'm not violating any other laws, but at least I now know I'm safe with this one; it requires that you have shined the light _with an intent to interfere_ with aircraft. To the contrary, I'm actively trying to insure that I *don't* interfere!

- FITP


----------



## BVH (Jun 16, 2007)

I, too, noticed the "intent". But with things the way they are after 911, I'll bet the have somewhat of a blank check when prosecuting people.

I've always run my HID's for two or three minutes minimum so the salts fully vaporize and the glass gets hot. The instructions that came with the spare lamp I got for my Locator HID, say to always run the lamp for a minimum of 3 minutes. Otherwise, lamp life will be greatly shortened. Now I have something in writing to hang my hat on.


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 16, 2007)

BVH,

Excellent comparison, thanks for doing it! I have always been curious about the effects of the different bulb orientation in the in the VSS-1 vs VSS-3a.

Also that is a really nice rig you built for the VSS-1. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you come up with for your VSS-3!

Charles


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 16, 2007)

lotsalumens said:


> BVH,
> 
> Excellent comparison, thanks for doing it! I have always been curious about the effects of the different bulb orientation in the in the VSS-1 vs VSS-3a.
> 
> ...



I agree, BVH's setup looks even more impressive in person.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Jun 17, 2007)

Charles, I'm going to have one of Larry's perfect tripods in the future for the VSS-3a. Not sure what I'll do for the Locator.


----------



## frogs3 (Jun 17, 2007)

I read with interest the code concerning the use of lights directed at aircraft. The key is "intent", which you have clearly exculpated, and the second issue concerns the basic matter of "who works for whom"? Since I will assume you pay your taxes, the operational safety of aircraft, including the helicopters you have mentioned, all fall under the jurisdiction of "being financed by the taxpayers". I find the need to remind my local politicians of this essential truth every few weeks, and find it helps clear their minds immensely when election time arrives.

If you want to meet with the local officials, they should be very eager to meet with their boss, ie YOU. If not, your local Congressperson will arrange everything for you in no time. This has worked for me on unrelated matters in PA.

Enjoy the power of those glorious artifacts of a time past -- it is after all, your Constitutional right.

-HAK


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 17, 2007)

frogs3,

I read that code too and don't think it would apply to BVH for a couple of reasons.

1. There is no airport near him.
2. I do not believe he lives in the normal path of any private or commercial planes. 
Even the police helicopter would have to go out of it's way to get in the path of the beam if he has his lights lit first.

BVH you can correct me on this if I am wrong, but I do not remember seeing many planes in your neck of the woods under any normal circumstances.

I believe they come into our area closer to where I live and turn south toward the airport that is closest to either of us. At least I believe that is what the flights I take back from MBC in Colorado do. That would also put them miles and a couple mountain ranges away from you.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Jun 17, 2007)

Burbank Airport is probably 2 miles away as the crow flies - or as the beam travels. It is very rare that a plane will fly over the house and it always approaches from the south for a landing, never a take off so it's just about impossible for me to accidentally hit one.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 17, 2007)

BVH said:


> Burbank Airport is probably 2 miles away as the crow flies - or as the beam travels. It is very rare that a plane will fly over the house and it always approaches from the south for a landing, never a take off so it's just about impossible for me to accidentally hit one.



I didn't think I had ever seen commercial jets or private planes near your house. I asked my wife and she said she seems to remember approaching Burbank from the north too. Actually what I mean is flying west but north of the airport until it is time to line up with the runway. Then we seem to circle around and since I do not sit at the window I am not sure how long that turn lasts. The next time I am at Fry's I will pay closer attention to the prevailing approaching Jet paths.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 17, 2007)

Actually despite Harvey's optimistic outlook, all it will take is one law enforcement officer and/or pilot to make a complaint. There is no way you can prove your intent if they want to go after you. That's why I was wondering what the FAA guidelines are for all those party/retail promo mega arc searchlights that are visible for 10-25+ miles.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jun 17, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Actually despite Harvey's optimistic outlook, all it will take is one law enforcement officer and/or pilot to make a complaint. There is no way you can prove your intent if they want to go after you.


 
While it's true that an overly-zealous prosecutor might seek to _charge_ you with violating this law, conviction's another thing entirely. The beauty of our legal system is that it's the _government's_ burden to prove your intent - not the other way around. You're considered innocent until proven guilty, so you don't have to show that lacked intent. Rather, the government needs to somehow establish that you _had_ the relevant intent.

- FITP


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jun 17, 2007)

There is a trump card held by the govt. It's called terrorism. 
We are losing freedoms every day in little ways.:sigh:

I'm a pilot too so I always search the sky and if I see one --- let it pass clear out of the way. Only takes a couple minutes at most. Maybe check a airman's chart to see if you are near a Victor airway. Might want to avoid them - it's like a highway in the sky.

Mike


----------



## ugrey (Jun 17, 2007)

Who needs drugs when you have a tank light or two?


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 18, 2007)

BVH said:


> Charles, I'm going to have one of Larry's perfect tripods in the future for the VSS-3a. Not sure what I'll do for the Locator.



I forgot that you were having one made too. Looking forward to one of Larry's masterpieces myself!

Charles


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 6, 2007)

Looking forward to more comparisons BVH!

Great work so far, kinda glad I went with -3a myself .....

Concerning the FAA, I came across this communication from '05 from an owner
of a 60" searchlight that i found interesting......(near end of page)....

Searchlight page

I intend to contact the FAA in a similar manner, as I am in a seldom
used approach path to MCI airport, this path seems to put aircraft well within
reach of the -3a beam. I doubt I could cause light to enter a pilots vision
as I am in a valley shooting upwards, but prefer to at least let them know what I am up to.....

Edit: Not sure why the aircraft would be so low at apx 20mi from the airport?
Guessing 3,000 ft altitude or less.......


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 6, 2007)

ddaadd said:


> Looking forward to more comparisons BVH!
> 
> Great work so far, kinda glad I went with -3a myself .....
> 
> ...



That was interesting information at the bottom of that page. I also noticed they gave a link and high praise for a chrome paint that claims 98% reflectivity (which is hard to imagine) here.


----------



## BVH (Jul 6, 2007)

ddaadd, thanks for the interesting website/info. I ended up getting ahold of the police chopper pilot like I wanted to. We had a good chat and he said he saw no issues with using my light and that he would put it on the board for all the other police pilots. That same evening , I fired the -1 and the Locator up. About 20 min later, I saw the chopper approaching and thought it was the pilot i had talked to since he was on-duty that night. Turns out, the tower was getting a lot of radio calls from aircraft about "laser-like/hi-intensity light at 5,000 feet coming from such-and-such and area. Not that anyone got "hit" with it, just a lot of traffic reporting something unusual that they did not want to put up with. So they sent a chopper - which happened to be from the LAPD, not my PD. They lit me up, circled for 10 minutes and finally went away. A local patrolman showed up and asked me to call the chopper pilot i had talked to earlier. (I didn't give him my number earlier) Got ahold of him and he said that the light was 'interfering with air traffic" according to the tower and that I should probably shut down. After a few days, I went into Google Earth to determine the direction of my beam relative to the runway - not the runway used at night. I thought I was shining about 15 degrees away from it but was probably more like 15 degrees towards it. But that runway is unused at night. That was probably my mistake though. I'm not sure I want to run it from my house any more.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the cool link, ddaadd! I lit my -3A for ~45 minutes on the 4th. There was a police helicopter up, but they ignored me. A black and white did slow down for a look, but kept going. It's a common sense thing with aircraft but it seems operation near an airport can be problematic.

(BVH, you have mail.)

Larry


----------



## modamag (Jul 6, 2007)

BVH said:


> I thought I was shining about 15 degrees away from it but was probably more like 15 degrees towards it



Bob how is this possible? Calculation err?

If you don't want it, just send it up here and we'll shine it at the owls nest  J/K


----------



## BVH (Jul 7, 2007)

(Larry, you have mail)


----------



## billhess (Jul 7, 2007)

FYI


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=166860


Thanks


----------



## Stillphoto (Jul 7, 2007)

which direction from anaheim hills should I have looked to see these things shining into the sky? Impressive. Nice job!


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 7, 2007)

Towards Costa Mesa, you might have seen one for ~45 minutes on the 4th. 

Larry



Stillphoto said:


> which direction from anaheim hills should I have looked to see these things shining into the sky? Impressive. Nice job!


----------



## Stillphoto (Jul 8, 2007)

Did your light get any attention from the local fuzz? I know they like to fly their chopper around quite a bit down there.

Robb



tvodrd said:


> Towards Costa Mesa, you might have seen one for ~45 minutes on the 4th.
> 
> Larry


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 8, 2007)

Cool searchlights. :naughty:

The beamshots looked fine to me, since I don't know what they were like with the naked eye, but I couldn't stand those other shots, so I Photoshopped them for you.  I hope you don't mind.





















Now you can, like, see stuff in the pics. Joy.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 8, 2007)

Stillphoto said:


> Did your light get any attention from the local fuzz? I know they like to fly their chopper around quite a bit down there.
> 
> Robb



Not yet. A black and white slowed down to check it out, but didn't stop. I'm only about 3 miles from John Wayne Airport but not in the flight paths, and had it pointed in the general opposite direction.

Larry


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 8, 2007)

BVH said:


> ddaadd, thanks for the interesting website/info. I ended up getting ahold of the police chopper pilot like I wanted to. We had a good chat and he said he saw no issues with using my light and that he would put it on the board for all the other police pilots. That same evening , I fired the -1 and the Locator up. About 20 min later, I saw the chopper approaching and thought it was the pilot i had talked to since he was on-duty that night. Turns out, the tower was getting a lot of radio calls from aircraft about "laser-like/hi-intensity light at 5,000 feet coming from such-and-such and area. Not that anyone got "hit" with it, just a lot of traffic reporting something unusual that they did not want to put up with. So they sent a chopper - which happened to be from the LAPD, not my PD. They lit me up, circled for 10 minutes and finally went away. A local patrolman showed up and asked me to call the chopper pilot i had talked to earlier. (I didn't give him my number earlier) Got ahold of him and he said that the light was 'interfering with air traffic" according to the tower and that I should probably shut down. After a few days, I went into Google Earth to determine the direction of my beam relative to the runway - not the runway used at night. I thought I was shining about 15 degrees away from it but was probably more like 15 degrees towards it. But that runway is unused at night. That was probably my mistake though. I'm not sure I want to run it from my house any more.



This is the type of thing I was anticipating. You can be sure if they are flying an LAPD chopper over to highlight you, followed by a car that took the time to have you call the one you talked to earlier (thank God you did), that this is not going to have a happy ending if they have to deal with pilot complaints another time or two. There may not be a specific FAA law, but if it is a public nuisance, and ANY danger to pilots (real or perceived), they will find a way to "get you taken care of."

To be honest, I even see the *Maxabeam *as a lesser potential problem if some private pilot calls in a complaint...even if I'm not near an airport. Man I love this light though.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, TigerhawkT3 for the PS job. I tried it on one of the beamshot pics without success. Wait until you you see the next iteration of BVH's VSS-3A.

Me warm and fuzzy!  

Larry poke: BVH)


----------



## BVH (Jul 8, 2007)

Posted VSS-3 pics here.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2073206#post2073206


----------



## BVH (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, I probably won't use my lights from my house again. Not worth the risk. They are becoming mobile so I can take them somewhere else. Eventually when I move up north a bit to the Pismo area, I'll probably have no issues. They don't run PD copters nor is there a night operating airport within 10 lightbeam miles.


----------



## BVH (May 10, 2012)

Thread revival. I've always thought that the reflector was precisely distorted to obtain the soft flood beam from the VSS-3a. I felt like opening up the back end of one of my lights to marvel at its design and construction again and now that I am older and wiser, I can plainly see that is not the case. The lamp holder is moved in and out of the reflector pretty much like all other focusable Short Arcs. You can see the thin, black plastic gear just to the right of the orange silicone donut. These really are works of art. Much more so than the VSS-1, in my opinion.


----------



## get-lit (May 10, 2012)

Wow thanks for sharing those pics. They packed that well.

First time I came across this thread. Searchlight companies work with the FAA on a volunteer basis to avoid problems. They report when and where they will be operating and then the FAA helps keep nervous people and law enforcement from getting bothered if there's no actual threat.

A little OT, but I read a recent study regarding the affects of searchlights vs lasers upon aircraft which concluded that mW lasers cause instant and lasting flash blindness and even the largest carbon arc searchlights do not, even though the carbon arc lights were more intense, because lasers are harder on the eyes being concentrated to a single wavelength rather than the more natural full wavelength light from searchlights. It was a thorough study with lots of different types of lights upon different aircraft. Many photos included. Wish I could find it. I recall they tested with the Thor as well, but if the massive carbon arc doesn't cause lasting flash blindness, neither would the Thor.


----------



## BVH (May 10, 2012)

When I had the 60" carbon arc, one of my clients was located on a very busy street that also doubled as the Instrument Landing System approach for the Burbank, CA (Bob Hope) airport. I was very careful to I.D. incoming aircraft many miles distant and then stopped the lights rotation and pointed it perpendicular to the approach so as not to cause any issues. Never had any law enforcement nor FAA issues with it. I actually called the appropriate FAA telephone number one time and reported my planned operation but without them really saying it clearly, I got the feeling that I did not need to do this as long as I was careful not to hit aircraft.


----------



## Walterk (May 11, 2012)

I don't remember seeing these pics either, the ones of the comparison vss 3vs 1. Great to see.
I made a calculated guess sometime, the VSS-3 isn't that much smaller reflector surface as the vss-2. And the vss-1 arc size is much larger, although higher watt.
There have been vss-4 (or even vss-5), as prototype or just in small numbers, can't remember but do know I've googled a picture sometime. It was smaller in diameter, and round reflector.

I do no what report Get-lit mentions, its testing done by TNO in Texas with a chopper. Will place the link here later this weekend.
Edit: found, its referenced and linked at the frontage of www.laserpointersafety.com


----------



## BVH (May 11, 2012)

I'd love to see VSS2, 4 & 5 pics if you can find them! As I just noted in my latest post in the 500 Watt Light Cannon thread, a mainstream short arc bulb mfg believes this was also a tank light.


----------



## The_Driver (May 11, 2012)

Walterk said:


> I don't remember seeing these pics either, the ones of the comparison vss 3vs 1. Great to see.
> I made a calculated guess sometime, the VSS-3 isn't that much smaller reflector surface as the vss-2. And the vss-1 arc size is much larger, although higher watt.
> There have been vss-4 (or even vss-5), as prototype or just in small numbers, can't remember but do know I've googled a picture sometime. It was smaller in diameter, and round reflector.
> 
> ...



Here ist the direct link to the document.
Interestingly their 60" Carbon Arc Light only measured in at 129,000,000lux (12900 measured at 100m). The Dominator (a 60" Carbon Arc with 16kW HMI Lamp) measured in at 140,000,000. I hope my calculations are correct, I used [email protected] = [email protected] meters * x * x.


----------



## get-lit (May 12, 2012)

That's the link!

100m is way too close to measure lux from such large a aperture.


----------



## The_Driver (May 12, 2012)

get-lit said:


> That's the link!
> 
> 100m is way too close to measure lux from such large a aperture.



Yeah, I guessed that this is the case.

Interestingly they only used a 3.5mW green laser pointer from Radio Shack.

Wicked Laseres now offers a 1000mW green laser pen. It's hard to imagine what that would be like for the helicopter pilot.


----------



## Lips (May 14, 2012)

BVH 

Are these lights pictured in action the same lights you are selling below?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Lights-Package-For-Sale&p=3943403#post3943403



I have always wanted the light with joystick on the trailer with the diamond plate, looks awesome!


----------



## BVH (May 14, 2012)

Yes they are, 2 VSS-3's but only one control box and tripod. Kinda like buying an HID light and a spare "bulb"


----------



## Walterk (May 14, 2012)

There is another difference in the lights, wasn't it?
The VSS-1 having a Turbo-mode and the VSS-3 only one mode? 
Or am I mistaken here..


----------



## BVH (May 14, 2012)

You are correct, but I never used it. It was on a timer - something like 17 seconds or something like that. I never tried it for fear of blowing the bulb and trashing the light.


----------



## Lips (Jun 6, 2012)

Lips said:


> BVH
> 
> Are these lights pictured in action the same lights you are selling below?
> 
> ...







BVH said:


> Yes they are, 2 VSS-3's but only one control box and tripod. Kinda like buying an HID light and a spare "bulb"




Two complete lights now. Matter of finding right buyer. Have you considered ebay as someone who is not looking has gosta have one of these.


----------



## BVH (Jun 7, 2012)

No, haven't to this point but may look at trying it.


----------



## get-lit (Jun 8, 2012)

I see VSS lights on ebay now. They yours?


----------



## BVH (Jun 8, 2012)

No, that -3 (10 of them avail) has been on for quite some time and the GSS-1 has also been there for quite a while. I sold the tripod setup and am keeping the second setup. Just can be without one!


----------



## larryk (Jun 8, 2012)

I finally pulled the trigger and bought Bob's tripod VSS-3. I can't wait to try this light out.


----------



## wingsnoles (Mar 8, 2013)

larryk said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and bought Bob's tripod VSS-3. I can't wait to try this light out.


 those things are crazy bright!


----------

